
Wuhan Is Returning to Life. So Are Its Disputed Wet Markets - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-08/wuhan-is-returning-to-life-so-are-its-disputed-wet-markets
======
toastal
> “It’s misleading to focus on wet markets when we discuss the outbreak,” said
> Si, of the University of Waterloo. “It overshadows the true problem here,
> which is the supply chain of wild animals. We shouldn’t demonize wet markets
> because of the coronavirus outbreak.”

I think this is important to differentiate.

